# PSN giving free munay



## Buskuv (Feb 20, 2013)

A lot of people are saying part of the requirement is that you have, or have had, PSN+ but I've never once even attempted to get it and I got mine in my inbox.

I'm not really sure what the criteria are, but definitely go look!


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 20, 2013)

I've got nothing in my inbox.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

I havent not gotten it, yet that would make no sense. Been a ps+, spent hundreds on psn, long time member....


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

I didn't think they had money to give away.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 20, 2013)

I didn't get shit though and I have psn+


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 20, 2013)

Krory said:


> I didn't think they had money to give away.



Digital money.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

People keep saying its the amount of money you have spent on the store.

Which is booshit, i read people who don't spend money ever and they got it... and here i've spent upward of 300 dollars on psn


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2013)

The money isn't real money, it's just store credit.
Not that many games that let you have them for 10$ anyway


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

disgaea....

DISGAEA


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 20, 2013)

How when where what, checking all my accounts.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2013)

Goova said:


> disgaea....
> 
> DISGAEA



Psp version or OG?


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 20, 2013)

I honestly don't know who gets what or why, but I got mine and I lol'd.  :3


----------



## Krory (Feb 20, 2013)

If you don't already have Disgaea, you don't deserve to have it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

ps3. psn classic now. 1 and 2 are up on the classics part of psn, never played the series but i need to play it as a die hard srpg fan


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't think anyone else has figured out what the criteria are either. I bet it's just completely random, like when people were picked for that Vita referral thing.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 20, 2013)

I got nothing.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm playin with my balls right and you know why?

BECAUSE I DON'T DISGAEA


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2013)

Goova said:


> I'm playin with my balls right and you know why?
> 
> BECAUSE I DON'T DISGAEA



I had a copy of the original ps2 but gave it away to someone who wanted it 
Cause I had the DS version, which I also gave away.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 20, 2013)

PSP is best version.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 20, 2013)

Vanquish is free on PSN plus.

Get it, you assholes.


----------



## GunX2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I need that ....GTA:Vice City isn't going to buy itself.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> PSP is best version.



Aye all of the portable sony versions are.
Still OG has more charm from the large screens


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 20, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Vanquish is free on PSN plus.
> 
> Get it, you assholes.



Sleeping Dogs is free too


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 20, 2013)

They just sweetening ya'll up for when they drop the bomb that it is going to cost money to play online with the PS4 

I like that Sony sends me emails every few months though to remind me that there is money in my PSN wallet, but in my case it is only like a few cents  I doubt Microsoft gives a shit if I had money leftover in my account.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 20, 2013)

I didn't get anything.

PSN doesn't love me.


----------



## creative (Feb 20, 2013)

Goova said:


> disgaea....
> 
> DISGAEA




I want to give a shit but then i remember I only liked 2 which is psp download ready only. fuck da police.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 20, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> PSP is best version.



Own the legit copies of Afternoon of Darkness and Dark Hero Days.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 20, 2013)

God dammit, I don't have internet to check.


----------



## RogerMD (Feb 21, 2013)

Got my $10 dollars. Maybe they only awarded the ones who have recently purchased from the PSN store. I recently got The Walking Dead(PS3), Okami(PS2 Classic), and Journey(PS3). I still don't get the point of Journey.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2013)

I have Journey and watched other people play a bit, but doesn't interest me.


----------



## RogerMD (Feb 21, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> I have Journey and watched other people play a bit, but doesn't interest me.



Glad to know I'm not the only one who thinks this. Wasted $15 bucks just to run around and watch other players do the same thing.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 21, 2013)

I KNO RIGHT

its so void of depth and gameplay. I dont play games to experience them, i play games to game!

But its not that you have bought stuff recently.

I bought 50 dollars of psn stuff a month ago..


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm sure us lame PSP only owners didn't get any


----------



## RogerMD (Feb 21, 2013)

Goova said:


> I KNO RIGHT
> 
> its so void of depth and gameplay. I dont play games to experience them, i play games to game!
> 
> ...



Ah yes!! IMO I just don't see what all the hype is about. I don't get what ppl are raving about either. The visuals maybe? Cause there sure as hell ain't no story lol. I should have opted for San Andreas instead. I guess only the chosen ones get a measly $10 lol


----------



## Buskuv (Feb 21, 2013)

I'd rather eat dirty diapers out of the dumpster than play Call of Duty but it's one of the most lauded game series in the world.  To each their own.


----------

